# yet another ABT question



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 25, 2007)

*Hey, I really like those pickled pepperoncini peppers.  I wonder if a guy could drain them real well, stick one of those pressurized cans of easy cheeze into the end of a pepper and fill it, then wrap with some of Debi's pre nuked bacon and smoke it at 300 or so, for an hour or so?  The theory sounds good. What do y'all think? Is this an idea that can't work cause of the pickled peppers? Terry*


----------



## meowey (Jul 25, 2007)

Should work!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmm, that sounds pretty tasty...the only problem i see is I think Easy Cheese has a pretty high oil content, so you may end up with all your cheese on your drip pan.  Give it a try though. Its the only real way to find out.


----------



## zapper (Jul 25, 2007)

Not much meat on a pepperoncini, but it should work. What about those canned cherry peppers?

I have done the raw banana peppers, ehh, not much flavor really, but still a good reason to eat bacon.


At my place the big stuffed peppers and cabbage rolls are usually fall/winter comfort foods, but I am thinking about trying a stuffed pepper or 12 on the smoker sooner or later. I am talking about the bell pepper stuffed with ground pork, beef and rice and spices.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 26, 2007)

I love pepperoncini! We used to bring those for recess in grade school. Never tried a pickled pepper. and I don't know what easy cheese is so I can't help yu there. I don't see why it wouldn't work just be a PITA to stuff floppy peppers I think. Any kinf of pepper should work even regular bell peppers just need a ton of cream cheese!


----------



## brennan (Jul 26, 2007)

Easy Cheese = cheese in an aresol can, similar to whipped cream in a can.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 26, 2007)

What a strange concept.  I must be imitation cheese or something.  I can't imagine a cheese being soft enough to spray unless it's powdered or cottage cheese (which isn't really even cheese).


----------



## brennan (Jul 26, 2007)

or pasteurized process cheese food.  I'm assuming it has a lot of oil in it to make the cheese softer.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 26, 2007)

* Golly Brennan, could I run with that!! haha, *

*Debi, keep that easy cheese away from Jesse, especially if he likes the bacon and chedder! just kiddin my friends, we all need a few hundred smiles a day! Terry  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know but for some reason this doesn't sound appealing ...
cheese in an aresol can?


----------



## brennan (Jul 26, 2007)

sadly, it tastes better than it sounds, its like that soft cheese spread stuff you can find in jars.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 26, 2007)

*Honey, are you really gonna tell me, you never put a can of whippy cream up to your lips, and let her fly?  Gee Debi, the cheese is the same thing, easy, simple, good, I don't eat it, but my son sure does! Terry
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 26, 2007)

Believe it or not I don't like whiped cream very much. To me it tastes greasy or something and it upsets my stomach. Don't even like cream in my coffee just milk, cream has the same effect as whipped cream it sours my stomach for some reason.


----------



## brennan (Jul 26, 2007)

Well thats a shame, I can work such magic with whipped cream my wife has dubbed my chocolate creme brulee "chocolate orgasm in a bucket".  Plus the Ice cream I make has gotten me several compliments as well.

Maybe try lactaid?  You're missing out on a lot of gastric goodness without cream...or maybe you just can't do the higher fat content.  IMHO cream is almost up there with eggs as my favorite and most versatile ingredient.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 26, 2007)

*Hey Debi, sounds like you are, lactose intolerante(sp), I can't use milk cause it raises my blood sugar too much, yet, cream, or half and half, don't, I guess you are just warped! just kiddin, Terry*


----------



## brennan (Jul 26, 2007)

If lactose intolerance is the case, get yourself some lactaid.  It does something to neutralize the sugars (lactose) in the milk/cream and makes it easier to digest.  Of course cheese doesnt have that problem because (correct me if I'm wrong) the enzymes used in the cheese making process eat up the sugar or something like that.


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 26, 2007)

You have to try it just once Debi!  My husband and son sit down with a pack of cracker and a can of easy cheese, either American, sharp cheddar, or the fav, bacon cheddar and make designs and decorations or just see how much they can pile on a cracker.  I don't buy it that often, maybe twice a year...they just came out with a cream cheese flavor around here, if it's good, it would be easy to use to fill up an ABT...

I wikipedia'd it fer ya...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easy_Cheese


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 26, 2007)

It's called Cheez Wiz. I can't believe that there are people who haven't heard of it, it's as old as Spam. It's not a spray, it comes out like toothpaste. When you have a good buzz on and the fridge is empty it's a lifesaver. Great on Triscuits!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

Oooooooooo I love Triscuits! I will have to look. I'm not a big shopper and don'y buy instant food so I don't even notice. I run in grab what I came for and try to get out.

Jessies Mom thinks I came from another planet. She never saw a "working girl" as she puts it make real home cooked food all the time, but it's the only way I know how! I don't have any luck with instant food. Tried to make my sister a cake this moring from a box - she does it all the time - it was flat, all I did was add a half of a pureed mango. Do that to mine all the time! grrrr


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 26, 2007)

CheezWhiz.........I know what cheese is......what is whiz?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

ROLF .... not something I'd want to eat/drink for sure!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 27, 2007)

*Yes sir, its just plain GOOD!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 27, 2007)

Just teasing angry bird calm down!


----------

